# Parent update



## Richi300 (Aug 11, 2016)

A few weeks ago I posted about Thanksgiving and my parents wanting me and my ex to workout...pictures still on their wall ect. I finally told my mother the whole story...My dad is always the neutral party...he gets it, My mother on the other hand did exactly what I knew would. Overreacted isn't even the word I can use to describe how she handled the initial news of her "god send" of a daughter in law. I'm not going get to deep into it but yesterday I stopped by their house after going to a doctor's appointment. All the pictures have been replaced.... Wierd but refreshing to not having to see that birches face. Its crazy, I can finally feel myself getting over her. I was cleaning out the bonus room and found her old laptop. I was going to look in it to reminisce but instead went the back yard and let that birch on fire watching memories literally melt away. Soon Ill be starring my new job making 10x more than was prior. All I can do is smile.... **** feels so surreal that out if nowhere great things have been happening for me. Yea I still think about her but its not in the way of wanting to get back with her. I actually wish that birch well. She's going to need it. I don't know. I just really hope this is a sign of even better things to come.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I am SO GLAD to read this! Good for you for finally letting them in on what really happened! This can only help you with moving forward!


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

You've made a lot of progress.

Healing is not linear.

There will probably be some sliding backwards, some bad days in addition to the good days but you're moving in the right direction.


----------



## Richi300 (Aug 11, 2016)

If it wasn't for support sites like this and people actively getting involved like you guys. No telling how I would be feeling right now. I was and still am able to get things out that I normally wouldn't do in my everyday life. Im a very private person who keeps a lot in. I've gotten some great advice through this site. Your right progress isn't linear by no means. Sometimes I find myself telling myself what the **** is going on how is this my life right now. Thankfully I'm some how getting through it. Its funny to think when I was younger I prided myself on how many women found me attractive playing the field. If there is one thing I can thank my ex for is giving the experience of what it is like to be a husband wanting to take care of someone who wants the same for you. My friends think I'm either depressed or lying when I say I'm not focusing on any type of relationship....for fun or serious. I truly want to take this time to focus on myself..accomplish the things I couldn't as a married man...so when the day comes that the right person comes along I want to be able to give the best of myself still being able to know that I'm still enough without having to have another person in my life if that makes sense.


----------

